# VW Polo 1.2L TSI Hot Hatch coming up



## shreymittal (Apr 2, 2013)

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/wwwteam-bhpcom_zpsc8821c81.jpg
*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/VolkswagenPolo12TSIHatchbackSpyshot_zps6679a884.jpg

VW is said to be planning a launch of the Polo 1.2L TSI in the coming weeks. The 1.2 TSI will be the range topper of the Polo range, replacing the now discontinued (and poor selling) Polo 1.6L petrol. 

The high-tech turbocharged TSI petrol puts out 104 BHP (@ 5,000 rpm) and 175 Nm of torque @ a diesel-like 1,550 rpm. In comparison, the Vento's 1.6L petrol engine churns out a lower 153 Nm of torque @ 3,800 rpm.

In the interest of economy & efficiency, downsizing is now an international trend. VW didn't have a choice as the 1.2L TSI is the global replacement of the older 1.6L petrol.

Expect to see this engine, along with the 1.4L TSI (currently powering the Jetta), make its way to other cars from the VW Group (including Skoda cars). 

The Polo 1.2L TSI qualifies for the lower 12% excise duty slab. Don't expect a low price though; the direct-injection engine has cutting-edge tech and will come at a premium. VW's regular Polo 1.2L SR package is priced at Rs 6.14 lakh (ex-showroom, Delhi) and you can expect the TSI to be positioned quite a bit higher. 

Additionally, the Polo 1.2L TSI will have a DSG Automatic on offer. We can't say that's good news as VW's 7-Speed DSG is known to be troublesome. Petrol automatic hatchbacks don't generate any sales volume either. 

Still, it's a good time for petrol-heads, what with the fun & well-priced Toyota Liva 1.5L, the upcoming Fiat Punto Abarth and this Polo TSI.

What we're most excited about is the VW Polo 1.6L TDI. While information is still at the rumours stage, we've heard fairly reliable sources mention the possibility. A Polo with the Vento's 1.6L diesel will be torquey, fun & fuel-efficient!

Polo sales have settled down with VW having sold 8,200 units across January and February this year. Interestingly, sales were split fairly evenly between the Diesel (1970 units) and Petrol (1657 units) variants in Feb. That's unlike the Swift which generates 75% of its volumes from the diesel. Just goes to indicate how unimpressive the Polo's 1.2L diesel motor is. 

VW Polo 1.2L TSI Hot Hatch coming up | Team-BHP


*EDIT: MORE INTERESTING TOPIC VW GOLF SPOTTED *
*www.team-bhp.com/forum/indian-car-scene/134472-scoop-vw-golf-spotted-testing-pune-india.html


----------

